# Doing it the City Way



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Got the Stihl fired up today and cut the 1st stump piece. Not textbook but this is the first time I ever attempted something like this. Should get some decent live edge signs cut from these.

Made a big jig out of 2x6 and 2x4 scrap. Put a 2x4 on the base and clamped it in the Shop Mate. Held it with a ratchet strap, and made a mess in the driveway.

HJ


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice Start!
I always cut'em a little thicker than what I want the finished product to be---in my mind anyway.
Pretty soon you'll be freehanding them.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice. I live on a small lot in the middle of the burbs and have a good number of milling projects in the works, good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Cut the 2nd stump piece this afternoon. Was starting to get spongy on one side, so I lost a couple pieces to the firepit. But I got some nice chunks out of it.

HJ

The big one is next


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

This is what the 3rd piece yielded.

HJ

Starting to get the hang of it


----------

